# saison 09 bilder,touren etc.



## redblack (19. April 2009)

[email protected],

freue mich auf eure bilder und tourenberichte von einer hoffentlich spannenden bikesaison 09.

mache mal den anfang mit bildern von meiner gestrigen tour am renggpass.


----------



## kingtom (20. April 2009)

vielen dank für den schönen einstand.  macht lust nach mehr. 

letzte woche habe ich mein bike beim (bike-)doktor abgeholt. die spikes habe ich weggenommen und normale reifen montiert. der schnee ist bis 1'000m schon schön weggeputzt. langsam kann also auch das bike wieder gesattelt werden... 

wie freue ich mich auf die schönen touren im engadin... bis dahin werde ich aber wohl noch eine längere zeit warten müssen.  bis der schnee dort oben weg ist  das dürfte leider noch dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

Wir waren am Samstag am Albis







und gestern über den Pfannenstil (Küsnacht Tobel - Pfannenstil - Meilen Tobel)









Freue mich schon auf den Sommer


----------



## smohr (20. April 2009)

Leider keine Bilder...

letzten Dienstag erste richtige Bike-Tour.
Wettingen-Höhtal-Steinenbüel-Iflue-Villigen-Geissberg(ca.5km Singletrail)-Büresteig(ca.2km Trail)-
Via Sennhüten-Oberbözberg-Linn, zu Staffelegg(nur bis Punkt 659, Parkplatz)
hoch zur Hombergeregg(ca. 2.5km Singletrail)-Gisliflue hab ich umfahren, da die Zeit langsam dahinglitt...
Der Aare entlang nach Brugg und zurück nach Wettingen.

War ja bestes Wetter und die Trail's staubtrocken.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch den Chestenberg(Wildegg-Brunegg) anhängen... aber man soll's beim ersten mal nicht übertreiben

Streckendaten: ca. 80km und 1750HM, 6h30'

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

80km  Da brauche ich ja eine ganze Woche für


----------



## redblack (20. April 2009)

ostermontag, frick-benkerjoch-staffelegg-linnerberg (downhill nach wallbach) verpflegungstopp im bären in villnachern (feinste kutteln) brugg-baden. teilweise auf der selben strecke wie smohr am tag darauf.


----------



## Echo (20. April 2009)

Oh, der Renggpass, stimmt....den muss ich nochmals ansehen gehen. Meine allererste Biketour war die Tour da und ich hab bergab gar keine Freude gehabt ). Zu Fuss und so....muss mal sehen, ob 4 Jahre biken reichen, um keine Angst mehr zu haben.

Wir waren auch unterwegs, nur das mit dem Photographieren kam bisher zu kurz...


----------



## redblack (20. April 2009)

hey echo,
bin eine ziemliche flasche bergab, konnte aber fast alles fahren, vielleicht liegts am neuen bike.


----------



## cheggenberger (20. April 2009)

das waren ja beste bikeverhältnisse das letzte wochenende. trockene trails wie im hochsommer, fahrspass pur. gestern waldegg, hohe buche, gäbris und über superschnelle wanderwege via sammelplatz nach steinegg und dann hoch zum eggli.


----------



## blaubaer (23. April 2009)

Sonne Pur, heute , wenn die kraft auch nur noch für eine kurze trainingsrunde reichte ...


----------



## blaubaer (26. April 2009)

niemand unterwegs bei solch schönem Wetter ? 

Ich wars, von gestern ...





*mehr Bilder und Strecke*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kellibelli (26. April 2009)

Mutschellen, Lieli, Islisberg, Mühleberg, Wängi, Rifferswil, Baaregg, Sins, Maschwanden, Ottenbach, Litzi
Bike nach Jonen geschoben und mit dem Postbus nach Hause


----------



## redblack (26. April 2009)

kettentool , paar gliedchen raus,einhängen und die fahrt geht weiter, allerdings nur mit einem gang, aber besser wie laufen und busfahren.


----------



## kellibelli (26. April 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> kettentool , paar gliedchen raus,einhängen und die fahrt geht weiter, allerdings nur mit einem gang, aber besser wie laufen und busfahren.



war auch meine Idee! Problem ist das kein Tool dabei und Velomechs des Weges recht unfreundlich, genau so wie der Regen.
Aber das nächste mal ist wieder alles an Bord

Schöne Sundäg


----------



## singlestoph (26. April 2009)

singlespeed was sonst
wenn man die schrauben an den gelenken richtig festschraubt sollte man das mit dem einfedern und kette reissen eigentlich hinbekommen

Uetliberg/Albiskette immer wieder































zu stark


----------



## cheggenberger (26. April 2009)

st. gallen - sitterstrandweg - tannenberg -st. gallen und das bei sommerlichen temperaturen, christian


----------



## smohr (26. April 2009)

Gestern Samstag in Basel gewesen... mal etwas andere Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. April 2009)

heute, Blauen Kammtrail




@blaubaer: wir waren gestern in der selben Gegend unterwegs


----------



## Vazifar (27. April 2009)

Herrliche Bilder !
Insbesondere die mit den Velos vor der Holzbeige - Super


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2009)

Leider ohne Bilder. 
War gestern mal wieder in meiner alten Heimat (Taunus) unterwegs, incl. Käsekuchen auf dem Fuxtanz und vielen Trails. Leider ist der Feldberg (Taunus) am Sonntag ähnlich stark frequentiert wie z.b. der Uetliberg. Aber etwas abseits und bei Vermeidung der bekannten Wege zum FT kann man viel einsamen Trailspass haben.

@ Singlestoph

Ich bin ja platt mit dem Singlespeed auf der Albiskette  da würde ich ja zum Radwanderer  

Aber das Bild mit dem Schnee ist jetzt nicht von diesem Wochenende???


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. April 2009)

Alp Neggia





Bürgenstock




cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. April 2009)

Walensee Runde






Ostern: Chatzenstrick - Einsiedeln - St. Meinrad - Linthebene - Walensee - Bad Ragaz - Lutzisteig - Balzers - Vaduz - Altstätten 



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. April 2009)

Bärchi





Wildspitz / Weg CH


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. April 2009)

Rütli


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Blackfish (27. April 2009)

daniel77 schrieb:


> heute, Blauen Kammtrail



ich kann's bald nicht mehr sehen, das ist meine Tägliche Feierabendrunde


----------



## redblack (27. April 2009)

wiedermal meine hometrails am rüsler, schon über 100 mal gefahren und immer wieder schön.


----------



## Echo (28. April 2009)

Ah, wunderschöne Pics!
Bei mir fehlts an der Pocket-Cam, kann ja schlecht die grosse Cam mitschleppen :-/....bez. der Aufwand wäre recht gross, immer wieder anzuhalten um Pics zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (28. April 2009)

hab gerade mein erstes Panorama (von letztem Samstag) zusammen gebastelt 

so in etwa:
Frenkendorf - Rösern - Gempen - Bürenfluh - Richtung Herrenmatt - Hochwald - Gempenfluh - Stollen - Frenkendorf --> ~35km / ~1000Hm


Blick Richtung Duggingen, im Hintergrund v.l.n.r. Grellingen, Pfeffingen, Angenstein, Aesch ... klick auf Bild für volle Grösse


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. April 2009)

Schneebiken heute auf 1350 müM



Der ganze Trail gehört mir alleine...

Oder hätte ich das Bild besser beim Thread Schlammbiken einstellen sollen?

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## redblack (1. Mai 2009)

bin nächste woche im tessin, bin in agno auf dem zeltplatz, wenn jemand zeit und lust hat,
könnten wir die leeren trails im tessin rocken.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2009)

bis du die ganze Woche dort? Incl. Samstag?


----------



## blaubaer (1. Mai 2009)

gestern nur schnell durch die Stadt gerollt inkl. neuem Rucksack und der grossen Cam ...

das kam dann zuhause raus ...


----------



## smohr (1. Mai 2009)

@balubaer
Sieht gut aus, ein bisschen mehr Kontrast würde mir gefallen.

@Redblack
Ich muss unbedingt auf den Heitersberg, wenn da Bikes an den Bäumen hängen

Mein Erlebnis heute: Neuer überdachter Auslauf für die Hühner meiner Schwiegermutter gebastelt, ca. 9h(inkl. Abbruch vom alten).

smohr


----------



## blaubaer (3. Mai 2009)

Altitude`s on Tour ... 





Strecke: Fre- Mu- Blattenpass- Blauen- Metzterlenchrüz- Bergmatten- Blauen- Blattenpass- Eggflue- Grelligen- Mu- Fre 
Höhenmeter : k.a., aber die beine sagen fast zuviel`e
Kilometer : 68km 
Fahrzeit : 4h21min...


----------



## blaubaer (7. Mai 2009)

Was für ein Tag... Heute, solch wetter muss man nutzen... *z.b. mit einer schönen Biketour*


----------



## Vazifar (7. Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder  wir leben im  Paradies !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (8. Mai 2009)

Ein Paradies das raucht


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2009)

Jeder hat seine kleinen Sünden


----------



## swissbandit (8. Mai 2009)

unsere tour am blauen von gestern... herrlich!! 

http://www.gipfelbuch.ch/gipfelbuch/detail/id/36213


----------



## redblack (10. Mai 2009)

wieder mal im tessin


----------



## Vazifar (12. Mai 2009)

Auf so einer Hausrunde ist's ja auch oft schön ...






Letzten Sonntag oberhalb des Bachsertales bei Fisibach


----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2009)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Auf so einer Hausrunde ist's ja auch oft schön ...



stimmt  stellte ich heut auch wieder fest 





wenn es auch teilweise heftig nass und rutschig war, 





wie auch an dieser stelle, eine der wenigen stürze bei denen mal mein bike vor mir am Boden lag  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (17. Mai 2009)

Heute das erste mal in diesem Jahr (naja und eigentlich auch das erste mal seit 07  ) aufm Bike. Ne kleine 12km/151hm Hausrunde bei 28-29°C. Und jetzt weiss ich, was mir so lange gefehlt hat: Mein Bike  das hab ich jetzt zwar wieder, jedoch ist der Weg bis hin zu halbwegs ansehbaren Kondition lang und hart... Aber das kenn ich ja bereits 

Übrigens hatte ich für diese Sensationell lange, Anspruchsvolle und brutal gefährliche Strecke, welche nur verrückte Bikecracks fahren stolze 47:04 MINUTEN! Ich bin doch echt eine Sportskanone. 

Warnung: Dieser Beitrag enthält Sarkasmus. Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie bitte Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.


----------



## Stolem (17. Mai 2009)

Ihr Schweine 

bei mir liegt noch zuviel Schnee zum biken, außerdem is meine neue Feder noch nicht da.
Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche ein paar Bilder von der Via Bregaglia posten kann 

Beste Grüße


----------



## redblack (17. Mai 2009)

freeriden am gurten, habe viel gelernt. war wirklich eine gute übung, aber freue schon wieder auf's uphillen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2009)

Heute sind wir durch den Lorzetobel zum Gottschalkenberg


----------



## Vazifar (17. Mai 2009)

Heute war ich mit David von http://blog.t-error.ch/ auf einer Fotosession im Bikepark in Bülach. Hier zwei Beispiele aus der Ausbeute:


----------



## smohr (24. Mai 2009)

So, heute mit Jetix unterwegs...
Da der Gotthardpass erst nächsten Mittwoch für Auto öffnet....
sind wir heute mal anders runter, Hospental-Gotthard-Hospental.

2Stunden Fussmarsch...




Je höher wir kommen, um so mehr Schnee...




Zum Glück kommt noch ein Bauertaxi(Schilter).. der ist ein bisschen schneller als zu Fuss




Gotthardpass... der See im Vordergrund ist noch gefroren...




Schnell Schoner anziehen, denn es ziehen dunkelschwarze Wolken auf...




Achtung... fertig... los




Es folgen 8km und gute 600HM Downhill
Auf den harten Rollen, wird man richtig durchgeschüttelt...




Im Unteren Teil wird mein Hinterrad etwas weich und musste im Bach gekühlt werden...MEHRMALS!



Ich schulde Jetix ein neues Rad

Aber seine Sohle sah auch nicht mehr gerade neu aus...



(Bezahl auch ich)

smohr


----------



## blaubaer (25. Mai 2009)

unglaubliche bilder


----------



## Stolem (25. Mai 2009)

ziemlich lustig  erinnert stark an die DH Skateboarder  Sehr nice !!


----------



## redblack (26. Mai 2009)

war ein paar tage am lago d'iseo, sehr schön, aber sehr schwierig, für mich fast too much, vorallem bergab.


----------



## Kerberos (26. Mai 2009)

Für 2 1/2 Tage ins Tessin! Zunächst mal der grosse Ärger auf die SBB, weil wir ja im ICN obligatorisch die Veloplätze reservieren mussten. Wenigstens habe ich daran rechtzeitig gedacht und also für Hin- und Rückfahrt von zwei Bikes 20,- auf den Tisch gelegt.  
Angereist sind wir am Freitag nachmittag, übernachtet im Hotel Colibri am Fusse des Monte Brè - mit grandioser Seesicht (Zimmeraufpreis gegenüber Bergseite lohnt sich) von Zimmer und Restaurant. 


 
Da das Hotel schon 300 Höhenmeter über dem See liegt, war ein Teil der Tour schon erledigt. Das war auch gut so, weil wir es zum einen so lässig angehen konnten, zum anderen hat der Zeitverzug durch einen Kettenriss und zwei Platten (!) uns nicht nervös gemacht. Übrigens sind Knieprotektoren beim Reifenwechsel sehr praktisch! ;-) 


 
Die Tour war super, sehr schöne Trails, über das hübsche Dörfchen Brè hoch bis zur Alpe Bolla, Käseteller, Abfahrt über Preda Grossa und Cureggia. Ausführlicher hat das Vazifar in seinem Blog beschrieben, s. dort auch der Link zu gps-tracks.com, den auch wir nachgefahren sind. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Die Bilder von der Handy-Kamera sind leider nicht so super. 

Am Sonntag sind wir dann zum Bahnhof gedüst, ein Schliessfach gefüllt (5,-) und haben die wunderschöne Arbostora-Runde gemacht. RedBlack hat sie schon mehrmals erwähnt, wir sind weitgehend der Beschreibung und dem Track von RedOrbiter gefolgt. Die endlosen Trails gehören zum Schönsten, was ich bisher gefahren bin. Wir haben fast alle 600 Meter angehalten und uns immer wieder unsere Begeisterung bestätigt - dabei ging leider das Fotografieren vergessen :-( . Die Strecke ist nie technisch schwer zu fahren, aber spätestens mit der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit muss man sich doch jeden Meter konzentrieren. Das gilt insbesondere in den felsigeren Abschnitten mit Abgrund zur Rechten. Nach der Abfahrt sind wir gemütlich an der Halbinsel-Südspitze durch Morcote und am See entlang gebummelt, haben uns von Unmengen von Gümmelern überholen lassen, bevor es dann in sengender Mittagshitze die Strasse rauf nach über Vico Morcote und später wieder im Wald bis zur Alpe Vicania ging. Dort haben wir uns Zeit für ein Mittagessen genommen, was sich gelohnt hat. Sehr gute Küche, freundlicher Service. Auch wenn man uns Verschwitzte zunächst mit einem "alles reserviert!" abwimmeln wollte... - Dann die Abfahrt, zunächst kein Trail mehr, aber Schotterstrasse landschaftlich schön. Anders als RedOrbiter wollten wir es nochmal wissen und haben in Carabbia über eine Treppenabfahrt den Track der Hinfahrt wieder aufgenommen und sind auf dem Trail nach Pazzalo zurück gefahren. Zum Abschluss ein fantastisches Eis am Lago di Lugano, wie man es in ganz Zürich nicht findet. 

Die Tour werde ich sicher mal wieder als Tagestour fahren. Dann wohl mit TranZBag, den ich im Schliessfach am Bahnhof lassen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (26. Mai 2009)

es lebe der abostora loop, wirklich vom allerfeinsten, das eis war sicher gut, aber ich glaube du warst eher am lago di lugano


----------



## Kerberos (27. Mai 2009)

oops, klar, hab ich geändert.


----------



## Echo (31. Mai 2009)

Das Eis war sicher in Paradiso am See zu finden, oder? Dort gibts die besten Glaces ever! (vorallem das Schoggiiii, mmmmmmm)


----------



## redblack (1. Juni 2009)

im jura unterwegs mit bike und tarp. route 44, leicht abgeändert(mountainbikelandschweiz).




traumtrail bei nods




auch so kann man übernachten.




aber mit ausschlafen ist nichts, dafür sieht man wunderschönes morgenrot. heute 05.20 uhr.




bieltrail, war total am limit, viel schwerer als am gurten.


----------



## Vazifar (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe ein bisschen in Blaubär's Revier gewildert  Schön haben's die im Baselbiet 











Tour "Rickenbacher Flue" oberhalb Liestal


----------



## bruckma (2. Juni 2009)

Gestern Abend kurz ins Wallis, hat sich gelohnt. Ein bischen Action:


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juni 2009)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Ich habe ein bisschen in Blaubär's Revier gewildert  Schön haben's die im Baselbiet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh ja dort oben ist`s Schön   

waren am Sonntag auch unterwegs; Delemont - Raimeux - Moutier - Delemont - Laufen = 53km / 950hm

Cam; Canon EOS 50D



 
























Bilder von mir gibts leider keine, da nur ich knipste ...


----------



## pisskopp (3. Juni 2009)

Äktschen???


----------



## turo (3. Juni 2009)

Zum Glück haben wir schon Juni. Der erste neue Schnee kommt bald!

Turo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (3. Juni 2009)

hehe, ich war am 31.5 auch noch an der Diavolezza (Bernina) boarden


----------



## Kerberos (4. Juni 2009)

ok, ich freu mich ja auch schon wieder aufs Boarden. Aber jetzt ist Bike-Zeit!


----------



## Echo (4. Juni 2009)

Turo, Du hast das Forum verwechselt, das hier ist das Bikeforum ))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lea76 (4. Juni 2009)

Meine neue Lieblingstour: Monte Bar, Tessin, von Tesserete aus


----------



## redblack (4. Juni 2009)

hey lea, kann ich dir nur beipflichten, für mich war bis jetzt die variante von tesserete über certara, san lucio, mt.bar, mt.croce, gola di lago, tesserete, zurück nach lugano-comano die eindruckvollste. freu mich schon aufs nächste mal, aber erst im herbst, wegen dem veloverladtheater ins tessin.


----------



## turo (4. Juni 2009)

Weiss das sehr wohl. Es ist eben auch noch Ski - Tourensaison und die meisten Biker können mit dem weissen Gold nichts anfangen.

Werde dann wohl in den nächsten Wochen etwas aus dem Hochgebirge reinstellen wenn sich der Schnee etwas zurückgezogen hat.

Turo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echo (8. Juni 2009)

Diese Tour hier?

Wunderschööööön! Sauheiss! *schwitz*








Ich war gestern ohne Guide und Karte auf der Lägeren....wunderbare Trails, aber auch viel Ärger, wenn man nicht weiss, wo man fahren kann und wo nicht. *biketragundschieb*


----------



## Kerberos (8. Juni 2009)

Echo schrieb:


> Lägern.... *biketragundschieb*


Hehe, musste ich damals auch durch, als ich neu in der Gegend war...


----------



## Echo (10. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss jetzt, wo ich NIE MEHR raufgehe! Es hat echt tolle Trails da, aber KLETTERN mit Bike auf dem rücken, nein danke! DOch nicht bei uns im Mittelland! Häiäiäi!


----------



## kingtom (10. Juni 2009)

heute traue ich mich auch wieder mal, hier etwas zu posten.  ich war heute zur abwechslung auch mal wieder mit dem stollentier unterwegs, auf einem der geilsten trails hier in unserer gegend: der nidelweg, oberhalb mollis im glarnerland. da musst dich einfach ein paar minuten zusammenreissen und konzentrieren, ein gröberer fahrfehler und du findest dich einige meter weiter unten. genau das richtige für einen strassenfuzzi wie mich  

heute mit den nassen wurzeln und steinen und brückchen war es noch etwas kribeliger als sonst schon. aber schön ist's halt trotzdem. 











mehr bilder hier


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2009)

Ich war mal 2 Wochen in den Ferien 



 

 

 

 

 



Südfrankreich, Blaue Küste bei Le Lavandou


----------



## redblack (11. Juni 2009)

meine neue kiste, einfach nur der hammer.


----------



## redblack (11. Juni 2009)

belchenfluehrunde ab olten


----------



## Echo (11. Juni 2009)

Schööön!


----------



## turo (11. Juni 2009)

Mein Homeresort und ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## turo (11. Juni 2009)

So nebenbei. Am WE gehe ich in die Region Oberalp-/Maighelspass. 
Werde dann über die Schneelage berichten, ob das Teil schon fahrbar ist.
Turo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (11. Juni 2009)

turo schrieb:


> Werde dann über die Schneelage berichten, ob das Teil schon fahrbar ist.


Du musst jetzt stark sein: Ich fürchte, da liegt noch nicht genug Schnee zum boarden!


----------



## turo (12. Juni 2009)

Ich geh nur schauen wie weit der Schnee weg ist.
Das Bike hab ich noch nicht dabei, sondern was anderes. Werde aber Bilder reinstellen mit der Schneelage. Ich denke ab Plidutscha liegt Schnee (Nordseite).
Gruss Turo


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juni 2009)

gestern wieder mal was wunderprächtiges gefahren, 2jahre sind es mid. her dass ich diese Tour gefahren bin.





Start in Delemont- Les Ordons- 





Grand Roche- Lucelle- Hornihof- Remelturm- Metzerlenchrüz- Blauen- Aesch- Münchenstein = 65km 1530hm


----------



## redblack (15. Juni 2009)

ausnahmsweise mal mit den wanderschuhen. den suonen entlang an der lötschberg südrampe.


----------



## smohr (18. Juni 2009)

Gestern Geissberg-Gislifluh mit dida. Bestes Wetter und fast trockener Untergrund.
Strecke ca.77km mit knapp 2000HM. In Veltheim gabs feine Glace... "Coupe Maison" 
Auf der Gislifluh war für uns leider nicht alles fahrbar, nächstes mal wird ein anderer Trail ausprobiert.

Panorama Geissberg




Auf dem Hombergtrail gibt's gefährliche Bäume, die einem während der Fahrt an den Lenker springen...
Kurzer/langsamer Abgang auf den steinigen Boden...




smohr


----------



## redblack (18. Juni 2009)

magic gottardo mit bike und tarp, einfach nur der hammer.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2009)

was hast du da für einen Rucksack dabei??


----------



## redblack (19. Juni 2009)

bach 27 l, war aber mit tarp, pfanne, futter, kocher, mätteli, schlafsack und daunenjacke rapepelvoll.


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. Juni 2009)

@redblack
Klasse Bilder vom Gotthard und  lötschberg südrampe
Die Stimmung kommt gut rüber. Macht mich richtig an - den Rucksack zu Packen, das Rad ins Freie zu stellen und loszuziehen...
Was für ein Tarp verwendest du? Gewicht und Grösse?

grüsse

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2009)

Mist mein Tarp liegt noch in Germanien ..... Suche noch einen leichten Schlafsack


----------



## smohr (20. Juni 2009)

@mzaskar
Den hier mit Seiden Inlett.

smohr


----------



## redblack (21. Juni 2009)

@RedOrbiter
nordisk 3x3m silikonisiertes ripstopnylon 620 gramm, am gotthard aufgestellt mit wanderstöcken.


----------



## redblack (21. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen 
bin von  dienstag bis sonntag in reckingen (obergoms) auf dem zeltplatz, mache von dort aus touren im goms und aletschgebiet, wer lust hat kann sich bei mir melden, im zelt hats noch platz für eine person. pn bis dienstag morgen um 9.00 uhr.


----------



## redblack (29. Juni 2009)

war für ein paar tage im goms zum biken und hiken, einfach die perle der schweizer täler.


----------



## rsu (29. Juni 2009)

Gestern: Goldau - Fruttli - Klösterli - Rigi Scheidegg - auf dem Grat und immer auf dem Wanderweg bleibend bis Gätterli (einmal den kleinen Abzweig nach links nicht verpassen sonst landet man auf einem Karrenweg) - durch das Sumpfgebiet bis Ried - über Buosigerbann (nur nach längerer Trockenheit zu empfehlen, teils etwas ausgesetzt) zurück nach Goldau. Insgesamt sehr lohnende Tour mit hohem Trailanteil und schönen Ausblicken (Schwierigkeitsgrad siehe Singletrailmap).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (29. Juni 2009)

@ rsu: Bist schon mal Scheidegg - P. 1517 - Teuffeli 1336 - Heideneggbann-  P. 1170 -runter bis zur Strasse gefahren?
Ich kenn den Trail nicht, beim Kartenstudium hats noch interessant ausgesehen? Jemand schon gefahren?

Gruss Pat


----------



## rsu (29. Juni 2009)

Teuffeli bin ich nicht gefahren, gibt einzelne Berichte von Wanderern im www. Könnte machbar sein, aber sicher auch nur bei Trockenheit da das Gelände teils ziemlich steil ist (Boden ist erdig und meist Laubwald = nasses Laub). Beide Einstiege vom Grat sahen sehr nach Trampelpfad aus.

Mich würde bei Hochflue der Wanderweg über Bärfallen interessieren  Lt Wandererberichte müsste es machbar sein bis auf ein paar wenige Tragestellen im oberen Bereich. Evtl auch sehr ausgesetzt? Vielleicht weiss da hier jemand auch mehr.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (4. Juli 2009)

Bin gestern mal wieder im Märchental, auch als Chaltbrunnental bekannt, unterwegs gewesen ... wie immer traumhaft schön an nem warmen Sommertag.

*46km, ~1500Hm* - _Frenkendorf - Gempen - Himmelried - Roderis - Chaltbrunnental - Grellingen - Falkenfluh - Herrenmatt - Gempen (Schartenfluh) - Frenkendorf_

















... merh Bilder HIER im Fotoalbum


----------



## clemson (4. Juli 2009)

Walensee


----------



## Kerberos (4. Juli 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> Walensee


Ich glaube, das kenne ich. So sieht's also bei gutem Wetter aus... - muss ich diesen Sommer auch nochmal unter die Räder nehmen.


----------



## redblack (6. Juli 2009)

gigathlon 09 in st.gallen, phantastisches erlebnis, super organisation, wunderschöne teilstrecken, biken im thurgau (kreuzlingen-frauenfeld) und um die stadt st.gallen, inline (altenrhein-schaan). vorallem die bike strecke war sehr hart, ständiges auf und ab bei brutaler hitze.


----------



## rsu (12. Juli 2009)

Der Gipfelsturm blieb am Sa leider im Schlamm stecken. Auch sonst wenig einladend bei 9 Grad auf knapp 2200m und vereinzelt leichtem Nieselregen. Zum Schluss gabs zur Versöhnung noch etwas Sonne.


----------



## smohr (12. Juli 2009)

@rsu
Wie seid Ihr gefahren Alplersee-Sisikon? Von wo seid ihr hoch?

smohr


----------



## rsu (12. Juli 2009)

gut getippt:  Schön Chulm - Spielauersee - Sisikon


----------



## Lea76 (13. Juli 2009)

Unsere Tour Alp Mora. Traumhaft schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (13. Juli 2009)

easy tour zum obersee


----------



## Vazifar (17. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes von mir - technisch einfache und landschaftlich wunderschöne Tour in den Dolomiten (Toblach - Höhlensteintal - Schluderbach - Dürrensteinhütte - Brückele - Altprags - Niederdorf - Toblach)

Höhlensteintal:





Alte Militärstrasse auf die Plätzwiese:





Ankunft auf der Dürrensteinhütte:


----------



## kingtom (20. Juli 2009)

nun finde ich endlich wieder zeit etwas mehr mit dem bike rumzudüsen. heute in der gegend höhronnen-wildspitz-gottschalkenberg unterwegs. saugeil... der eddieman dürfte das ganz gut kennen und wohl meine meinung unterstützen.


----------



## redblack (21. Juli 2009)

heute  endlich mal stöcklichrüz, einheimische haben mir eine superdownhillvariante gezeigt.


----------



## kingtom (21. Juli 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> heute  endlich mal stöcklichrüz, einheimische haben mir eine superdownhillvariante gezeigt.



hätten wir uns fast getroffen? ich war um 12:30 und um 15:20 dort oben. welchen dh meinst du?


----------



## redblack (21. Juli 2009)

war 15 uhr oben und dann runter bis zur diebishütte, dann zum stollen und dann den wanderweg runter bis lachen. kam vom st.meinrad, haben uns vielleicht gesehen.


----------



## redblack (22. Juli 2009)

gätterlipass, in der innerschweiz mal besseres wetter wie im mittelland, so muss es sein.


----------



## rsu (26. Juli 2009)

schöne Bilder redblack, hoffe Ihr konntet die Tour trotz Reifenpanne gut beenden.


----------



## pat (27. Juli 2009)

letzten samstag, mal wieder surenenpass, inkl. abstecher aufs eggenmandli.  
und wie üblich, wenn wir auf tour sind, hing die wolkensuppe vom freitag noch in den zentralen voralpen drin.  
ausserdem ist im oberen bereich richtung osten runter bei den heftigen gewittern der letzten tage offensichtlich ein stück trail 'abhanden' gekommen. 

on the way to the top, ziel in sicht, am horizont geradeaus, der gupf ganz links.




schon bald oben, ein kurzer blick zurück.




tja, auf der andern seite, dort wo wir runter wollen, herrscht offensichtlich noch das wetter von gestern... 
und woher der kühle wind wehte, ist auch unschwer zu erkennen.




nach der kurzen gipfelrast rissen bei der abfahrt im obersten teil die wolken sogar mal kurz auf, hoffnung auf sonne machte sich breit.




vom eggenmandli runter bisschen im schiefrigen geröll rumdoktern.




danach flotter richtung pass runter, wieder in die weisse suppe rein...




unterhalb der passhöhe ist der letzte sonnige hoffnungsschimmer ziemlich rasch untergegangen.




am vortag zur rechten zeit war der trail vielleicht auch mit dem kajak gegangen, den spuren nach zu schliessen... 




wenn da ein bach statt ein trail ist, fahren wir halt den. 




etwas weiter unten wurden die 'strassenverhältnisse' wieder besser, aussicht und wetter allerdings blieben auf bescheidenem niveau.




der trail ganz nett und abwechslungsreich, ohne loses geröll ist auch mal wieder schön 




gruss pat 

ps: für diejenigen, welche den hochtouren-thread auch anschauen, sorry für das doppelpost. das forum ist derart verzweigt und längst nicht jeder schaut überall rein [ich jedenfalls nicht], so hab ich mir erlaubt, das hier nochmals zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (27. Juli 2009)

Hier wieder mal ein Pic 




Val d'Uina Schlucht / Dreiländertour
Start im Unterengadin (CH) - über Schwarzsee (Ö) zum Reschenpass - Entlang vom Reschensee zum Haidersee (I)- über den Schlingpass durch die Val d'Uina Schlucht zurück in die Schweiz

Einfach genial war's 

Mehr Bilder gleiche Tour 
http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=82


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch

>> Bitte beachten: Gestelltes Bild für den Fotoshoot - ansonsten alles runtergeschoben


----------



## blaubaer (27. Juli 2009)

Waren gestern auch unterwegs 

region ; Passwang - Hohe Winde (blog bericht)


----------



## Enduro (27. Juli 2009)

Falls jemand noch nie vom Parpaner Rothorn via Älplital nach Arosa gefahren ist, kann ich nur empfehlen dies möglichst rasch nachzuholen. Auf meiner HP gibts genügend Anregungen über diverse Fahrvarianten. Auch von der neusten von gestern: mit insgesamt 5000 Hm Down bei 800 Hm Uphill mit Muskelkraft.


----------



## atlas (27. Juli 2009)

@Enduro

Du Glücklicher,als ich im Juni mit meinem HT oben am Hörnli ankam,war auch schon Schluß mit lustig.Der weg zum Rothorn war mir aufgrund der Schneelage doch noch zu heftig-zumal ich allein unterwegs war.

Aber ich komme wieder.


Atlas


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2009)

Enduro schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch nie vom Parpaner Rothorn via Älplital nach Arosa gefahren ist, kann ich nur empfehlen dies möglichst rasch nachzuholen. Auf meiner HP gibts genügend Anregungen über diverse Fahrvarianten. Auch von der neusten von gestern: mit insgesamt 5000 Hm Down bei 800 Hm Uphill mit Muskelkraft.



Klasse Bild  und ich finde eine schöne Abfahrt  In Vernindung mit einer Tour von Chur - Churwalden - Parpaner Rothorn - Arosa - Churerjoch absolut genial


----------



## Enduro (27. Juli 2009)

@atlas
jetzt ist der Schnee definitv weg
@mzaskar
recht hast Du, darum fahre ich da auch praktisch jedes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (27. Juli 2009)

@pat: Super Bilder

Heute glühte bei mir der Auslöser des Fotoappatates und die Bremsscheiben auf einer feinen Tour in den Flumserbergen




Blick hinunter ins Tal - vor mir die Curfirsten





Blick gegen Zürich - es war ein Prachts-Tag !


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2009)

Hoi Vazifar.

ISt eine sehr schöne Gegend dort  Bist du hinten zur Alp Furch runter und dann ins Schilstal und wieder nach Flums??


----------



## `gero (28. Juli 2009)

Ahh meine Heimat 
werde leider erst wieder im winter da sein. aber ski fahren rockt da auch 

ps. die halb heisst fursch  und der weg runter ins schilstal ist bei der alp panüel.


----------



## redblack (28. Juli 2009)

genusstour klewenalp-emmetten, mit bike park in emmetten


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

`gero schrieb:


> Ahh meine Heimat
> werde leider erst wieder im winter da sein. aber ski fahren rockt da auch
> 
> ps. die halb heisst fursch  und der weg runter ins schilstal ist bei der alp panüel.


 

es war schon spät


----------



## Vazifar (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nicht bei der Alp Fursch durchgekommen und auch nicht von Flums losgefahren sondern "nur" von- und bis Tannenheim


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2009)

Die 1000 hm von flums spare ich mir auch gerne 

Aber die Tour über Alp Fursch und Alp Panül ins Schilztal können wir ja mal gemeinsam ins Auge fassen  Wahrscheinlich besser unter der Woche oder zumindest an einem Samstag 

http://touren.topin.travel/?id=000106


----------



## Vazifar (29. Juli 2009)

Die Tour klingt gut. Da könnte man sogar als besonderes Bergerlebnis noch eine Übernachtung in der Spitzmeilenhütte einplanen (+1 Stunde Fussmarsch), was meinst du ?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2009)

Hört sich gut an. Da die Tour dann etwas kurz wird, könnte man noch eine Wanderung zum Spitzmeilen machen. Mit etwas Kletterei kommt man auf den Gipfel. Ich werde mal meine Karten studieren....


----------



## Aison (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch zwei schöne Rennradtouren hinter mir, deine führte von Zürich über diverse Hügel im Schwarzwald an den Schluchsee und dann runter nach Frick (dort in den Zug). Trotz der Distanz ist es eher eine lockere Tour die jeder fahren kann. Am Schluchsee sind ich und mein Kollege dann noch in die Beiz und genossen ein Rothaus Bier (man fährt direkt an der Brauerei vorbei). Am besten kurz kmz Datei mit GoogleEarth anschauen. ca. 160km, 2500hm

Die andere ging von Buch (SG) über Alt St. Johann-Starkenbach-Amden-Riedern-Pragelpass-Illgau-Ibergeregg-Einsiedeln. Mit ca. 130km, 3500hm ist es eine sehr harte Tour, obwohl die Distanz und die Höhenmeter auf den ersten Blick als eher mittelmässig erscheinen. Aber mit dem Rennrad teilweise lange 13°er zu erklimmen geht in die Beine. Zudem nerven langsam die "Motörlivelos", da konnte ich mir natürlich nicht die Blösse geben und musste sie am Pragel mit anständigem Tempo überholen. Auch diese Tour ist in der kmz Datei enthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (2. August 2009)

Altitude on Gugger


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2009)

Gestern mal über den Zugerberg

Lustige Waldgeister




etwas auf den Trails gefahren






Abfahrt nach Zug


----------



## Kerberos (9. August 2009)

Renggpass revisited. Da das vorhergesagte Wetter keine Sicherheit versprach, habe ich meine Wallispläne begraben und habe nur eine kleine Tour gemacht. Der Lopper mit Renggpass hat mich wieder gerufen. So klein die Runde auch ist, der Trail ist einfach grossartig. 
Am HB Zürich habe ich mich zunächst durch den Morast der Streetparade-Reste gekämpft. Damit ein paar Kilometer zusammen kommen, bin ich mit dem Bike ab Luzern Bahnhof gestartet. 

Gemischte Aussichten über der Rigi und dem Lopper, da zogen doch noch mächtig dunkle Wolken vorbei: 


 



Fuss der Tragepassage - Tragepassage halbe Höhe, mystisch - Blick vom Trail auf den See: 


 

 



Gruss, Kerberos


----------



## redblack (10. August 2009)

gestern habe ich mzaskar meine hometrails (und einiges mehr) aus meiner stadt gezeigt. es war ein sehr vergüglicher nachmittag.


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2009)

Stimmt


----------



## Vazifar (11. August 2009)

Ich war letzte Woche für 2 Tage in Graubünden 






... auf dem "Schmugglertrail" von der Alp Grüm nach Poschiavo 





Und beim Saoseo See (oberhalb Poschiavo)


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2009)

sehr schön, der See sieht perfekt, da müsste ich mich bremse um keine A****bombe zu machen


----------



## redblack (12. August 2009)

@stefan,

das ist der see von dem ich dir letzten sonntag erzählt habe. aber für a......bombe wohl zu kalt. so um die 15 grad.


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2009)

ok, aber da will ich auch mal hin  Ist das eine 2 tägige Tour??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (13. August 2009)

dammi, very nise!


----------



## kingtom (13. August 2009)

ich war heute auch mal wieder mit dem bike unterwegs. hätte eine hübsche tour mit abschluss über die schwialp werden sollen. 

hätte....

leider hatte ich ein kleines blind-date mit einer heissen biene. einige zeit später war ich so hingerissen vom treffen mit dieser biene, ich war sozusagen erblindet, zumindest auf einem auge und musste mich abholen lassen. 

sieht doch schön aus. nein, ich war nicht beim maskenbildner in hollywood.


----------



## redblack (14. August 2009)

diesmal ein unbekanntes stück schweiz, la berra, in den freiburger alpen, etwas mühsam mit öv zu erreichen aber sonst nur lohnenswert.


----------



## Ändu (14. August 2009)

nicht für alle unbekannt, ich bin mindestens einmal im Jahr auf der la Berra. Zufuss, mit dem Bike oder mit Ski auf Vollmondtour. 

Ändu


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. August 2009)

@Vazifar
Herrliche Pics mit viel Tiefenwirkung. 
Vor allem der Bergsee ist ein wunderbares Motiv . 
HDR?


@kingtom
Autsch. 
Hatte am letzen Wochenende auch einen Bienenstich. Zum Glück nur am Oberschenkel. 
Der Muskelzuwachs war gewaltig. So nach 3 Tagen wars wieder weg...







Gestern auf der Tour


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## gerdi1 (14. August 2009)

Wallis, Saflischpass, 1.8.2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCO (14. August 2009)

14.08.09 - Biketicket to Ride...

Los gehts...




...in die Sümpfe.




Ein fahrbarer Trail! 




Wenigstens das Wetter erbarmt sich mir.




Erste Hürde geschafft...




...und darum: Pause.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. August 2009)

gestern mal wieder einer meiner Lieblings-Hometrails gefahren, Ausblick von der "Lauchflue" über's Baselbiet:




klick für volle 3569x850 grösse


----------



## Kerberos (17. August 2009)

Das heute war eine Feierabend-Tour von der mieseren Sorte: 
Zuerst ab Adliswil hoch zur Buchenegg, dann über Felsenegg und Gradweg Richtung Üetliberg - so weit, so gut. Oben am Antennentrail angekommen, fängt das Gewitter an. Auf dem Weg nach unten wird der Regen schnell stärker, so dass ich mich auf halber Höhe in eine Schutzhütte setze, um das Unwetter abzuwarten. Leider nimmt es nach ca. 20min Warten noch immer nur zu, und bevor es zu dunkel wird, fahre ich durch strömenden Regen doch lieber weiter. Den Antennentrail lasse ich sein und fahre stattdessen Forstweg. Und im Halbdunkel ohne Licht bei Regen auf nassem Schotter schmeisst's mich hin - Ellenbogen aufgeschürft und Daumen leicht verstaucht. 
Schnell weiter. Unten angekommen ist es richtig dunkel und ich setze mich ins Tram. In nassen Klamotten frierend fahre ich heim. Auf den 200 Metern ab Tramstation nach Haus bergauf im Wiegetritt reisst meine Kette. :kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

ohjeh  es gibt solche Tage


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. August 2009)

Griespass





Das letzte Schneefeld

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## kingtom (18. August 2009)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Griespass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieder mal hammerbilder...


----------



## on any sunday (18. August 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> diesmal ein unbekanntes stück schweiz, la berra, in den freiburger alpen, etwas mühsam mit öv zu erreichen aber sonst nur lohnenswert.



So unbekannt ist la berra nun auch wieder nicht. Schweiz_2004


----------



## RedOrbiter (19. August 2009)

Gestern war ich mal im Ursenental unterwegs.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke




Aufstieg zur Albertheim SAC Hütte 2543m





Abfahrt vor dem Tiefengletscher 



Fotos 



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Holstenpils1 (19. August 2009)

Na das sieht ja fantastisch aus.
Hoffe so etwas bekommen wir auch zu sehen wenn ich im Sept. mit meinem Kumpel rund um Zermatt und später in Wengen rumkurve.


----------



## skaghk (19. August 2009)

Bilder und GPS Tracks meiner Touren gibt's auf www.skaghk.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (19. August 2009)

skaghk schrieb:


> Bilder und GPS Tracks meiner Touren gibt's auf www.skaghk.com
> Sieht schön und vielversprechend aus, auch die Gonzentour. Gerade das, was ich fürs WE suche. Wäre noch schön, wenn Du km/hm direkt mit dazu schreiben würdest. - Wie verhält es sich so mit Trailanteil und Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Vazifar (19. August 2009)

Letztes Wochenende hatte ich die Gelegenheit mit Ändu und ein paar anderen "Gielä" die Umgebung von Adelboden zu geniessen:






Auf- und Abfahrt Tschentenalp





Ändu





... Herrrrlich unsere Berge Gell


----------



## doppelter Wolf (19. August 2009)

Also deine Bilder sind ja sagenhaft schön....


----------



## skaghk (19. August 2009)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Sieht schön und vielversprechend aus, auch die Gonzentour. Gerade das, was ich fürs WE suche. Wäre noch schön, wenn Du km/hm direkt mit dazu schreiben würdest. - Wie verhält es sich so mit Trailanteil und Schwierigkeit.



Auf meiner Route hat's einen höheren Trackanteil als auf der Route von gps-tracks.com. Dafür kommt man nicht am Kurhaus Sennis vorbei. Die beschilderten Wanderwege sind nämlich alle fahrbar. Den Trailanteil von meiner Route würde ich jetzt mal auf ca. 80% der Höhenmeter schätzen. Technisch richtig schwierig wird es fast nie, allerdings ist es teilweise sehr steil.

Der Aufstieg von Trübbach bis Palfries ist 1.200m, unterwegs kommen dann nochmal 200m dazu. Die ganze Tour ist knapp 40km lang.

... und ja, wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe gibt es auch ein paar detailliertere Routenbeschreibungen auf meiner Seite.


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. August 2009)

Gestern auf meiner Bikewanderung:




Göscheneralp




Dammahütte SAC 2439m


Bilder zu dieser Bikewanderung:
http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=85


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Lea76 (20. August 2009)

skaghk schrieb:


> Auf meiner Route hat's einen höheren Trackanteil als auf der Route von gps-tracks.com. Dafür kommt man nicht am Kurhaus Sennis vorbei. Die beschilderten Wanderwege sind nämlich alle fahrbar. Den Trailanteil von meiner Route würde ich jetzt mal auf ca. 80% der Höhenmeter schätzen. Technisch richtig schwierig wird es fast nie, allerdings ist es teilweise sehr steil.
> 
> Der Aufstieg von Trübbach bis Palfries ist 1.200m, unterwegs kommen dann nochmal 200m dazu. Die ganze Tour ist knapp 40km lang.
> 
> ... und ja, wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe gibt es auch ein paar detailliertere Routenbeschreibungen auf meiner Seite.




Und es gibt noch ein paar schöne Trailvarianten von Palfries, die ebenfalls einen (Abfahrts-)Trailanteil von mind. 80 % haben 
Auch sehr lohnenswert via bike and hike auf den Alvier!


----------



## skaghk (20. August 2009)

Lea76 schrieb:


> Und es gibt noch ein paar schöne Trailvarianten von Palfries, die ebenfalls einen (Abfahrts-)Trailanteil von mind. 80 % haben



Ich hab da leider ein traumatisches Erlebnis vom letzten Jahr. Da hab ich mich zuerst nach Palfries gequält und bin dann gleich nach Kamm links abgebogen. Auf dieser Abfahrt hatte ich dann ca. 80% Schieb- und Tragequote, weil ein Grossteil der Spitzkehren für mich nicht fahrbar und die Geraden dazwischen zu kurz waren. :-(


----------



## Lea76 (20. August 2009)

skaghk schrieb:


> Ich hab da leider ein traumatisches Erlebnis vom letzten Jahr. Da hab ich mich zuerst nach Palfries gequält und bin dann gleich nach Kamm links abgebogen. Auf dieser Abfahrt hatte ich dann ca. 80% Schieb- und Tragequote, weil ein Grossteil der Spitzkehren für mich nicht fahrbar und die Geraden dazwischen zu kurz waren. :-(



Das war dann wohl die Abfahrt nach Heiligkreuz, ich finde mindestens die Hälfte kann man schön fahren und in den Haarnadelkurven... na ja, teilweise. aber es gibt noch mehr Abfahrten


----------



## skaghk (21. August 2009)

Trotz Tragen und Schieben eine schöne kleine Runde am Fusse des Gonzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (22. August 2009)

so, hau ne woche ab nach portes du soleil, freu mich wie wahnsinnig, vielleicht grad noch jemand unten? bin auf dem camping in champery. schöne woche euch allen.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (22. August 2009)

fährt denn jetzt jemand morgen auf das Palfries hoch?


----------



## Kerberos (22. August 2009)

ich fahr ab Davos auf die Rinerhorn-Trails: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=789.

Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte ... ?


----------



## doppelter Wolf (22. August 2009)

cool, hast du einen beschrieb dazu??Km höhenmeter ect?


----------



## Kerberos (22. August 2009)

yep: 41.02km, 1203hm - nichts Krasses also, aber verheissungsvoll:

<< 49 Prozent Singletrail-Anteil und einen Anstieg, den man nicht merkt: die Rinerhorn-Tour. Von Davos geht's auf der östlichen Talflanke gemächlich ins urige Monstein. Hier wartet der einzige ernst zu nehmende Anstieg, bevor es in den langen Supertrail geht. Nach einer Rast in der Bergstation Rinerhorn schraubt sich der Weg noch kurz bergauf und wickelt sich dann flach aber mit viel FLow auf der anderen Bergseite ins Tal hinunter, kurze Verschnaufpause auf der Talstrasse von Sertig Sand, dann warten noch mal vier Kilomenter Waldtrail bis nach Davos zurück. Sensationelle Freeride-Tour! Startpunkt: Parkplatz der Jakobshorn-Bahn. >>


----------



## doppelter Wolf (22. August 2009)

Um wiviel Uhr wäre der Start? Muss das noch abklären..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (22. August 2009)

Du hast eine PN


----------



## blaubaer (23. August 2009)

heute auch wieder mal unterwegs gewesen 

selbe tour wie schon mal dieses Jahr, diesmal mit GPS  (es gab anfragen wegen Daten, von wem k.a. mehr)  

Eggflue - Grelligen - Seewen - Gempen - Pratteln = 55km /902hm 









zudem hatte ich höllisch Glück, dank gutem fahrkönnen ging das ganze glimpflich aus 





wärend der fahrt das Hinterrad ausgehängt.
an irgendeinem ast hängengeblieben, dadurch ging der schnellspanner auf und das rad wurde rausgehebelt.
merkte dies erst, wärendessen ich über dem lenker hing, hinten bremste und der hebel bis zum lenker ging. bis auf ein verbogenes Schaltauge und Schaltwerk blieb alles heile. ist mir in den 20jahren biken bis heute noch nie passiert


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2009)

zum Glück  

was für eine Bremse ist das ???


----------



## blaubaer (23. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was für eine Bremse ist das ???



Hayes Stroker ACE


----------



## Monsterwade (23. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust, den Surenen-Pass von Engelberg aus am 29. oder 30. August zu fahren?
Wäre auch für Alternativen offen.

Gruss
Wadenmonster


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. August 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, den Surenen-Pass von Engelberg aus am 29. oder 30. August zu fahren?
> Wäre auch für Alternativen offen.
> 
> Gruss
> Wadenmonster


@Monsterwade
War am Wochenende auf dem Surenenpass 
>> Wunderschön war's.
Start in Engelberg noch im Nebel. 
Oben dann wunderschönes wolkenloses Wetter. 
Die Abfahrt dann sehr Anspruchsvoll aber Traumhaft.



Hier noch zwei Fotos der Surenentour:



Blackenalp auf der Seite Engelberg beim Aufstieg.





Surenenpass Abfahrt.



*Noch mehr Bilder zur Surenentour in meinem Fotoalbum*

Hier noch mein Tourbericht von dieser Surenenpass Tour

Viel Spass am Surenen



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch

edit 11:12h  link zum tourbericht eingefügt


----------



## Ändu (25. August 2009)

Auch Vazifar macht eine gute Figur, bei der Abfahrt von der Tschentenalp.

Ändu


----------



## redblack (29. August 2009)

5 tage portes du soleil, freeride vom feinsten, mein bike und ich waren völlig am anschlag, freu mich jetzt wieder auf "normale" touren.


----------



## redblack (29. August 2009)

und noch ein filmchen von meiner lieblingsstrecke (les lindarets) und vom härtesten das ich je gefahren bin (la grand coche) in le croset.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEYb...com/home.php?ref=home&feature=player_embedded


bilder und kommentar auf seite 7.


----------



## Kerberos (29. August 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> 5 tage portes du soleil


Stimmungsvolle Bilder, sieht nach Spass aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holstenpils1 (29. August 2009)

coole Pics


----------



## Enduro (31. August 2009)

Wir müssen uns wohl daran gewöhnen, dass der Sommer langsam zu Ende geht 
Ein paar schöne Pics vom Sonntag (Ritomsee - Passo del Sole - Biasca) - mehr auf meiner HP


----------



## Vazifar (2. September 2009)

Meine Frau und ich sind letzten Montag mit (gemieteten) Flyers durchs Val Mora und Valle Alpisella gefahren:


----------



## redblack (5. September 2009)

[email protected],

morgen jemand lust auf ein "easy türli" innerschweiz oder so, nicht zuweit weg. würde mich doch freuen. habe ga, bin also mobil und spontan sowieso.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (5. September 2009)

lust wäre schon da, aber innerschweiz ist ein bisschen weit. Ich habe ein Auto und bin auch flexibel und Mobil.


----------



## blaubaer (7. September 2009)

gestern, nicht das erste mal dieses Jahr; Retemberg - Roc de Courroux


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> morgen jemand lust auf ein "easy türli" innerschweiz oder so, nicht zuweit weg. würde mich doch freuen. habe ga, bin also mobil und spontan sowieso.


 
Wie sieht es am kommenden WE aus?? Da hätte ich Zeit  

ach übrigens du hast eine PN


----------



## kis_omdh (7. September 2009)

herrliches wochenende.

samstag im tessin, 10°C wärmer als in zürich, mit dem rennrad den parco nazionale della val grande umrundet.





sonntag auf montag zu fusse: im frühtau zu berge





betonung auf früh, wir wollten schliesslich nicht dieses schauspiel verpassen.




über allen gipfeln ist ruh'


----------



## redblack (19. September 2009)

morgen, marquart-cup in neuenhof, start 12.00, 12 oder 16 km, wäre cool wenn noch ein paar von euch dabei wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (23. September 2009)

wieder mal im jura, zuerst creux du van und dann ein bad im neuenburgersee und das ende september, genuss pur.


----------



## Basilikum86 (24. September 2009)

Bin letzten Freitag im Wallis gewesen und hab eine Tour auf den Becs de Bosson (3148m) gemacht und bin dann via L`Ar du Tsan auf den Col du Cou und dann den Brasilianer runter ins Rhonetal. 

Einige Bilder:





Becs de Bosson









L`Ar du Tsan





Auf der Passhöhe Col du Cou im Hintergrund der Becs du Bosson





The Brazilian

In meinem Album hatts noch ein paar bilder.


----------



## pisskopp (24. September 2009)

hello,
wer hat ne einfache tour im Jura (für mädle) am besten waldwegestyle. Danke


----------



## Lea76 (27. September 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> hello,
> wer hat ne einfache tour im Jura *(für mädle) *am besten waldwegestyle. Danke




Gut dass das noch mal extra erwähnt wurde, sonst könnte man sich schwer vorstellen, was Du suchst


----------



## Holstenpils1 (27. September 2009)

@ pisskopp-Ich leider nich
War aber mit einem Bikekumpel bei euch im schönen Wallis und Berner Oberland,sprich Zermatt und Wengen.War wundervoll.


----------



## redblack (1. Oktober 2009)

wieder mal ein paar tage im tessin mit dem zelt. canyoning, biken,wandern, grottis,vino, baden etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (5. Oktober 2009)

waren gestern in den flumserbergen unterwegs (mzaskar, green epic und meine wenigkeit).
die von mzaskar vorgeschlagene tour hat alles geboten was man sich wünscht, ausgenommen die vielen leute am maschgenkamm und die velotransportkapazität der sbb.
eine echte hammertour mit moderatem anstieg(1000hm mit der seilbahn und 600 hm fahrend und 1600 hm runter, mehrheitlich trails und manchmal recht knifflig.


----------



## cheggenberger (5. Oktober 2009)

wo seid ihr genau durchgefahren? christian


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

Tannenboden - Maschgenkamm - Maschgenlücke (Essen ) - Alp Panüöl - Alp Fursch - Wisen im Schilztal - Portels - Flums

Ist das genau genug  die Strecke findet sich auch in den ST Maps


----------



## biker-rotscher (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal was von mir.
War am Samstag zwischen Melchsee Frutt und Hasliberg unterwegs. Geniale Singletrail-Panoramatour.


----------



## redblack (8. Oktober 2009)

stöcklichrüz, am wärmsten oktobertag seit über 30 jahren.


----------



## Enduro (11. Oktober 2009)

eine Woche Gardasee - leider schon vorbei


----------



## Stee (12. Oktober 2009)

gestern noch auf dem rothorn (war echt toll die herbst/winterstimmung da oben) hab wohl wirklich den saisonschluss der bike-attack und runda lai strecken erwischt... gutes timing, bin immernoch total von der kargen natur fasziniert!! heute scheint da ja schon ordentlich schnee zu liegen... schade eigentlich


----------



## Kerberos (18. Oktober 2009)

Erstes Mal *Tessin *diesen Herbst. Bikes in die TranZBags, in Lugano TranZBags in Schliessfach. Dann Samstag auf den *Monte Tamaro* und die laaange Abfahrt über Arosio, Agno und was-weiss-ich-wo. Grundlage war zum zweiten Mal der GPS-Track von Knurrhahn/Vazifar. Aber das nächste Mal werde ich wohl das Ende abkürzen, trotz relativ weniger km sind die Tragepassagen über die grosstufigen Treppen in Agno zu kraftzehrend und irgendwie unnötig. 

Am Sonntag dann auf den *Monte Lema*. Das Bike ab der Gondelbahn-Bergstation zum Lema Croce hochgetragen und dann freeride-like bergab, gefolgt von einigen spannenden Geröll-Spitzkehren durch den Wald. Auf halber Höhe sind wir dann den falschen Schildern gefolgt, über weite Strecken sehr grober / felsiger Schotter in Strassenbreite mittelsteil bergab - das wird beim nächsten Mal verbessert. 

no Foto, ich verweise auf Chregus Bericht aus Okt. 08.


----------



## Enduro (19. Oktober 2009)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Erstes Mal *Tessin *diesen Herbst. Bikes in die TranZBags, in Lugano TranZBags in Schliessfach. Dann Samstag auf den *Monte Tamaro* und die laaange Abfahrt über Arosio, Agno und was-weiss-ich-wo. Grundlage war zum zweiten Mal der GPS-Track von Knurrhahn/Vazifar. Aber das nächste Mal werde ich wohl das Ende abkürzen, trotz relativ weniger km sind die Tragepassagen über die grosstufigen Treppen in Agno zu kraftzehrend und irgendwie unnötig.
> 
> Am Sonntag dann auf den *Monte Lema*. Das Bike ab der Gondelbahn-Bergstation zum Lema Croce hochgetragen und dann freeride-like bergab, gefolgt von einigen spannenden Geröll-Spitzkehren durch den Wald. Auf halber Höhe sind wir dann den falschen Schildern gefolgt, über weite Strecken sehr grober / felsiger Schotter in Strassenbreite mittelsteil bergab - das wird beim nächsten Mal verbessert.
> 
> no Foto, ich verweise auf Chregus Bericht aus Okt. 08.



für die 2 Touren hätte ich GPS-Files:
Tamaro- Tour: mit einer besseren Abfahrt nach Agno und einem sehr schönen Trail vor Arosio
Lema-Tour: ab Ponte Tresa mit 2 Abfahrten ab dem Lema
Bericht auf meiner HP zu finden
PN für GPS-Files


----------



## singlestoph (19. Oktober 2009)

momentan nicht so touren
viel arbeit, wenig zeit, nicht wirklich wetter
lieber rennen fahren das ist kurz und mach zwar viel weniger spass als schöne touren, ,obwohl nachher will man ja meist trotzdem wieder hin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feierabendbiker (23. Oktober 2009)

Der grosse Wintereinbruch hat unsere Ferien voll erwischt - wir hätten besser Skier stat Bikes mitgenommen 
Nixdestotrotz gönnten Tom und ich uns den RhB unterstützen Ausflug Pontresina - Bernina - Poschiavo retour.
(Lob an die RhB: günstig und gut! Mit Juniorkarte war nicht nur Sohnemann, sondern auch sein Bike gratis!)

Der Trail nach Poschiavo ist Hammer - trotz Schneetreiben auf dem Pass und einigen platten Reifen.
Auf dem Rückweg sind wir dann endgültig im Schnee versoffen 

Cheers, Marcel


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Oktober 2009)

Genau wegen dem Schnee hab ich eine Tour in tieferer Region gewählt. 
Bin um den Vierwaldstättersee geradelt.



 

 

 

 
Tunnelpassage zw. Isleten und Bauen mit Fensterblick




 

 
1. Seelisberger Seeli mit Fronalpstock
2. Am Urnersee auf dem Weg der Schweiz 




 

 


1. Mythen Talkessel von Schwyz
2. Gersau 
2. Fronalpstock mit Schnee eingepudert




 
Wegen akutem Felssturz ist die Stasse am Lopper gesperrt
Ich nehme die Fähre zwischen Stansstad und Hergiswil




 

 


Luzern am Vierwaldstättersee mit Kappelbrücke und Wasserturm





Abendrot bei Brunnen
Die Belohnung am Abend und Höchste Zeit das ich die Tour fertig habe.
Es war geschafft... und ich war geschafft...


*>> Alle Fotos zu dieser Vierwaldstätter Mountainbike Tour*
*>>  Vierwaldstätter Mountainbike Tour*


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## pisskopp (24. Oktober 2009)

nice pictures, aber alles an einem Tag ? Dann aber gegümmelt? Sonst hättest übern lopper (pass) können.


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. Oktober 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> nice pictures, aber alles an einem Tag ? Dann aber gegümmelt? Sonst hättest übern lopper (pass) können.


@pisskopp
Ja klar, war alles an einem Tag. 
Wenn du rund um den Vierwaldstättersee als Tagestour fahren willst, kommst du ohne einige Gümmeler Passagen nicht aus. Ich denke da zb. an die Axenstrasse, oder bei meiner Strecke auch der Abschnitt am Zugersee zw. Immensee und Arth oder am See entlang bei Beckenried. Klar alles lässt sich auf Trails und Velowegen umgehen. Aber damit irgendwie eine sinnvolle Tagesrunde zusammenkommt muss man dann ein paar Kompromisse machen - und das sind dann die Gümmeler Abschnitte. 
Aber Hauptsache es macht Spass...

Übrigens auch ums tragen/schieben wirst du bei der kompletten Vierwaldstättersee Umrundung nie herum kommen. Der Abschnitt zw. Bauen und Seelisberg hat irgend etwas über 500 Treppentritte (bei 500 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen) bei etwa 300 Höhenmeter.

Meine Strecke der Vierwaldstättersee Mountainbike Umrundung: 
Brunnen - Sisikon - Flüelen (Axenstrasse) - Reussdelta - Isleten - Bauen - Wissig - Beroldingen- Seelisberg - Emmetten - Beckenried - Buochs - Stans - Stansstad - Hergiswil (mit Fähre da Lopper wegen Felssturz gesperrt) - Horw - Allmend - Luzern - Reussthal - Emmenbrücke - Gisikon - Rotkreuz - Buonas - Risch - Böschenrot - Chiemen - Immensee - Arth - Schattenberg - Oberarth - Goldau - Sägel - Seewen - Brunnen
Wenn du an meiner Strecke markante Verbesserungen findest einfach hier rein schreiben!

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


edit25okt09: ?Giswil? in Gisikon geändert


----------



## Monsterwade (25. Oktober 2009)

Fetter Trail runter nach Stans:













Mit dem ganzen Laub in den Trails wirds allmählich kriminell.
Dafür fällt man weicher :->

Happy Trails
Wadenmonster


----------



## nyquist (25. Oktober 2009)

> ..Emmenbrücke - Giswil - Rotkreuz..



Giswil?


----------



## nyquist (25. Oktober 2009)

Ah jetzt! Ich nehme an Inwil.


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. Oktober 2009)

nyquist schrieb:


> Giswil?


Da hab ich richtig was durcheinander gebracht.
Soll richtig Gisikon und nicht ...wil heissen - Sorry

hab's jetzt weiter oben auch korrigiert

@monsterwade
Ja richtig schlammig und rutschig ist es jetzt auf den Trails.
Aber diese Woche sollte das Wetter nochmal richtig toll werden.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## pisskopp (26. Oktober 2009)

sieht aus wie bürgenstock, aber ich bin unwissend.
@redOrbiter, dammi des ist aber ne HC-Tour! schau ich mir gern in ruhe mal an.
Gruntz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (26. Oktober 2009)

ich hab auf seite 7 gesehen, was da unwahres über den trail vom palfries nach heiligkreuz runter erzählt wird. von wegen 80% tragen und so. es gibt da nur ein tragstück und das ist die bächliquerung unter der seilbahn, also etwa 10m, sonst ist alles fahrbar vom feinsten :-D

beweis: http://www.facebook.com/v/1232679464224


----------



## doppelter Wolf (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke es kommt da schon auf das fahrerische können an, aber schönes Flimi gedreht..


----------



## Monsterwade (26. Oktober 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> sieht aus wie bürgenstock



Hey super. Du kennst Dich aus. Es gibt zwei super Trails runter 
vom Bürgenstock doch nur einer führt nach Stans und hat diese 
Hinweisschilder.
Der ist bis auf die Steilstufenstelle am Anfang (S3+) eigentlichen 
fast komplett fahrbar, wenn auch sehr knifflig (S2+).

Würde ihn aber wegen der akuten Absturzgefahr nicht alleine
befahren.

Gruss
Wadenmonster


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. Oktober 2009)

Am Wochenende



Rigi Kaltbad / Trailsurfen über dem Vierwaldstättersee 

Bilder Rigi

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## pisskopp (27. Oktober 2009)

ich gehe heute nacht schon... hi hi hi

@Monschterwade, da gibbet noch ein paar mehr abfahrten...


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @Monschterwade, da gibbet noch ein paar mehr abfahrten...



Aber keine so guten. Mir sind jedenfalls keine weiteren (guten) bekannt.

Viel Spass
Wadenmonster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (27. Oktober 2009)

olev schrieb:


> ich hab auf seite 7 gesehen, was da unwahres über den trail vom palfries nach heiligkreuz runter erzählt wird. von wegen 80% tragen und so. es gibt da nur ein tragstück und das ist die bächliquerung unter der seilbahn, also etwa 10m, sonst ist alles fahrbar vom feinsten :-D
> 
> beweis: http://www.facebook.com/v/1232679464224



hammervideo. das geilste ist ja die musik


----------



## redblack (27. Oktober 2009)

kleine runde am zugerberg


----------



## redblack (1. November 2009)

jura vom feinsten, erste kette zwischen biel und solothurn


----------



## pisskopp (1. November 2009)

das Bild mit den pferden ist ja rekordverdächtig!!, wer ist denn der Lockenkopf?


----------



## redblack (1. November 2009)

die letzte herbstour vor dem wp, mit ein paar wplern.


----------



## wildpowderduck (20. November 2009)

2 Trails vom Bürgenstock??? def. mehr ;-)



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hey super. Du kennst Dich aus. Es gibt zwei super Trails runter
> vom Bürgenstock doch nur einer führt nach Stans und hat diese
> Hinweisschilder.
> Der ist bis auf die Steilstufenstelle am Anfang (S3+) eigentlichen
> ...


----------

